

I, Glasshole: My Year With Google Glass - kirtijthorat
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/12/glasshole/

======
NAFV_P
_People get angry at Glass. They get angry at you for wearing Glass. They talk
about you openly. It inspires the most aggressive of passive aggression._

I'm genuinely surprised at how controversial these glasses are.

Soon we'll see news reports of people getting into scraps because someone
refuses to remove their _google goggles_. (Hell, I'm keeping them on, I can
send the video to the police and have your arse slammed in jail.) Talking
about the cops, they will probably be wearing them soon. In Russia, a lot of
drivers have cameras in their cars for resolving responsibility in road
accidents (another potential use). If the cops in your area are unsavoury, and
you are a Glasshole, keep 'em on when they pay you a visit. If they complain,
use that old saying "you got something to hide, eh?".

How about Google Gloves, when you punch someone and break their glasses (and
their nose) the gloves' internet connection automatically contacts a lawyer.

There is a lot of potential for mischief with these glasses, I'm all for it.

I am far more concerned with the ergonomic and ophthalmic issues.

------
kirtijthorat
This article is very in-depth and a very thoughtful. As predicted, Google is
planning to launch the consumer version (as of now only few early birds have
it) of "Glass" in the year 2014. The future is on its way, and it is going to
be on our face. Although the techies and high net worth individuals are going
ga-ga over it but will it be legal, that's the question. Some reports suggest
that many state Governments want to ban Google Glass at least while driving.
There are some restaurants have already ban them for the privacy of customers.
Anyway, it would be very interesting to see how Google deals with all of the
hurdles obstructing to their platform changing invention in the upcoming
months. What do you think?

~~~
captainmuon
I'm afraid they'll ban all the cool uses of Glass.

You could use them to get directions, or to dictate a text message while
driving, which would be much less distracting then touching a GPS or a phone.

One of the best use cases is already banned by Google - face recognition. I
sometimes forget a person's name, and it would be much less awkward if I could
press a button and compare the face I see with people I've emailed with. It
wouldn't be such a big leap - I already use tech in that case.. but it's much
more conspicuous to pull out your phone and to search old mails or facebook to
find out if it is "Anne" or "Anna" or "Tom" or "Tim".

~~~
kirtijthorat
"I'm afraid they'll ban all the cool uses of Glass." \-- But wan't that the
main aim behind Google's Glass invention. What if Apple tomorrow launches an
iPhone 6 with a sensor where it can detect the faces and gives the related
information like Google Glass. So should we ban that too. Much of the details
are already on the internet about you and Google Glass is just fetching it and
serving you on your face instead of your browser.

------
normloman
Oh god, an app for glass that notifies you of NYTimes headlines sounds
terrible. It's bad enough to be online and distracted by all this news you
probably won't act on. But now it's going to be in your face, when you're
walking along the sidewalk?

That's what bothers me about glass. You can put your phone in your pocket,
take it out when you need it. But glass is meant to be on your head the whole
day. Now you'll never be able to escape your co-workers flippant emails,
pointless tweets and farmville notifications.

